# تكريـــــم الآخ المحبوب my rock



## استفانوس (16 سبتمبر 2007)

أنتهز الفرصة

وأتقدم باسم ادارة المنتدى ومشرفيها واعضائها الافاضل

بتكريم الاخ الحبيب

my rock

الذي جعل من السنين السابقة من المنتدى شعارا لحياته

ولم تنقطع تعب محبته عن المنتدى

اكان مرض أوسفرا او اي ظرفا

فهمه الاوحد اعلان مجد يسوع

كرس الوقت ثم الوقت ............ لمن وهب له الوقت

لمن احبه وفداه ........ يسوع المسيح

فأتقدم بالشكر لك ..... ايها الآخ الحبيب

my rock

لاجل محبتك وتفانيك لهذا المنتدى

التي وصلت بمشاركاتك
​





فلو سكبت حروفي في وصفك عطرا

لعطرت الزمان والمكان

ولو اشعلت الكلمات نورا

فلن تكفيك ياابن الايمان

لن أطيل الكلام

فأمام مقامك مسك الختام

ولم يبقى لدي سوى كلمتان على الميزان

عشرة الآف مشاركة ..... مباركة

فيها الكلمة الطيبة ...... والدليل والبرهان

فأصلي 

أن يزيدك خالق الاكوان

بفيض من روحه ..... وبركة ...... وبر ...... واحسان

ويرفعك من ايمان الى ايمان

الى ان ترى يسوع في الاعيان


----------



## Messias (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: تكريـــــم الآخ المحبوب my rock*

الف الف مبروووووووووووك ماى روك و ربنا يزيدك معرفه و فهم و يبارك حياتك و يحافظ عليك :yaka:

و عقبال المليون مشاركه !:yahoo:


----------



## Coptic Man (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: تكريـــــم الآخ المحبوب my rock*

الحقيقة انا لسه كنت بتخانق مع روك علشان كنت ناوي احطه

بس بدال الاستاذ فريد حطه يبقي مفيش جدال ولا خلاف هههههههههه

المهم نهنئ الزلمة روك

الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووك يا باشا علي المشاركة ال 10000

وبالفعل كل مشاركة من المشاركات العشرة الالاف تحمل تميز 

ونشكر الرب علي شخص مثلك يرعي المنتدي بكل سخاء سواء  روحي او من وقتك الثمين او نقدي

الرب يعوضك علي تعب محبتك ويبارك حياتك

وعقبال المشاركة المليون بس المرة دي انا اللي ها اعمل الموضوع 

سلام ونعمة


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: تكريـــــم الآخ المحبوب my rock*

بدون كلام روك هو الامان
حارس المنتدى من زمان
بيحب يسوع وكله ايمان
 ومننساش الكوبتك كمان
بيعاملونا بمنتهى الحنان
يجعل ابليس منكم هربان
 والمنتدى بيكوا عمران....................الف مبروك يا روك ..........وربنا يعوضك عننا كل خير .........أمين .


----------



## peace_86 (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: تكريـــــم الآخ المحبوب my rock*

هلليلويا...
هلليلويا...
هلليلويا...
هلليلويا...

يتمجد إسم يسوع.. مئة ألف مليون.. مليون مرة..

الرب يسوع إختار أخونا روك لمجد إسمه..

الرب يسوع يباركك ياحبيبي روك..
إن دل إهتمامك للمنتدى على شي..
فهذا يدل على حسن إيمانك وقوته بالرب..

شكراً عزيزي روك..
ويارب تستمر..
إذكرني في صلواتك..
أخوكـ..​


----------



## فادية (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: تكريـــــم الآخ المحبوب my rock*

ماي روك 
الف مليون مبروك ال 10000 مشاركه 
يا رب يعوضك تعبك اضعاف واضعاف  
ما اقدر اقول غير الله يزيدك  نعمه وحكمه وقوة 


​


----------



## Scofield (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: تكريـــــم الآخ المحبوب my rock*

*ألف مليون مبروك ليك و لينا يا روك و عقبال ما نشوف المشاركة المليون ليك*


----------



## candy shop (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: تكريـــــم الآخ المحبوب my rock*

الف مليون مبروك يا روك   :ab8:              

وعقبال المشاركه ال50000 مؤقتا  :748pf:  

طبعا انا مش هعرف اقول زى دونا شعر 

لكن اكيد اللى فى قلوبنا اكبر بكتيرمن اللى ممكن نقوله 

لان مهما قلنا مش هنقدر نوفيك حقك

ربنا يخليك ويديك الصحه 

وينعش المنتدى اكتر واكتر بوجودك 


:36_3_11::36_3_11::36_3_11::36_3_11::36_3_11:​


----------



## Tabitha (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: تكريـــــم الآخ المحبوب my rock*

*ربنا يباركك أخونا الغالي والخادم الأمين My Rock 

الرب يستخدمك دائما لمجد إسمه القدوس .......*


----------



## marcelino (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: تكريـــــم الآخ المحبوب my rock*

الف الف الف الف الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووك

وعقبال المليووووووووون في خدمه اسم ربنا​


----------



## twety (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: تكريـــــم الآخ المحبوب my rock*

عقباااااااااال المليون والف مشاركه كمااااااااان
انا بجد مش عارفه اقول اكتر مهما قالوا

انت بجد 
روكنا كلنا يعنى صخرتنا :t33:
وبجد انا كل ما اشوف مشاركه ليك بقتنع جدا
من الاخر بتفحم الغلطان
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
بجد كل مشاركاتك مقنعه وحلوة جدا

100000 مبروووووووووك
عشر الاف مبرووووك لكل مشاركه مبروووووووك
ومليون مبروووك ليك ياروووووك

وربنا يخليك لينا وللمنتدى
قادر ياكريييييييييييييييييييييييييم:t33:


----------



## emy (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: تكريـــــم الآخ المحبوب my rock*

_الف مبروك يا روك _
_انت فعلا تستحق كل تقدير واحترام _​


----------



## lousa188114 (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: تكريـــــم الآخ المحبوب my rock*

انا عندي كلام كتير بس مش عارفة اقولة 
بس بصراحة الف مليون مبروك وعقبال الانهاية من عدد المشاركات 
لان من اسباب مشاركتي في هذا المنتدي هو ثقتي بانة في ايد امينة مثل ايديك يا روك 
الرب قادر انه يملي حياتك بفرحتة ومحبتة ويباركك ويعلي خدمتك في اسم رب المجد يسوع 
اختك 
لويزا


----------



## abn yso3 (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: تكريـــــم الآخ المحبوب my rock*

*الف مليون مبروك ليك يا ماى روك *
*فانت لا تستحق التكريم فقط منا نحن اعضاء المنتدى*
*ولكن التكريم والتوقير والتبجيل الاعظم هو من عند يسوع *
*فاقولها بكل فخر واعتزاز +انت بولس الرسول الثانى و اثانسيوس حامى الايمان*
*بقوة ومعونة الرب يسوع الحنان+*
*الرب يهبك كل ما تطلب منه نفسك *
*مترجيا من الرب دوام الصحه فالرب يحفظك من كل شر *
*فلك كل تقدير واحترام *
*وسلام الرب يسوع الذى يفوق كل عقل يملاء حياتك*
*ودى هديه مالقيتش افضل منها اقدر اقدمها *
*:748pf:ممكن تفتحها*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*:17_1_34[1]:*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*:36_15_15:*
*معلش افتح العلبه دى كمان*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*:36_3_21:*
*.*

*لاتقل يسوع فى قلبى بل قل انا فى قلب يسوع*
*فهذا الذى ما يمنح السلام الذى يفوق كل عقل*​


----------



## totty (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: تكريـــــم الآخ المحبوب my rock*

_الف مليون مبروووووووووووك
يا روك
وعقبال المشاركه ال 20000 يارب
ربنا يخليك للمنتدى الغالى
_​


----------



## استفانوس (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: تكريـــــم الآخ المحبوب my rock*




> بس بدال الاستاذ فريد حطه يبقي مفيش جدال ولا خلاف هههههههههه


اشكرك حبيبي كوبتك
وطبعا بين الاخوة لايوجد خلاف واذ وجد يتلاشى باسم يسوع
وتسلملي على الضحكة الحلوة


----------



## the servant (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: تكريـــــم الآخ المحبوب my rock*

سلام ونعمة اخي روك,,,

ايمانا المسيحي يقول ان ايمان بدون اعمال باطل ...............
بالفعل انت اكدت هذا حيث امنت ولم يكفيك هذا بل عملت ليس علي
شئ فاني بل علي انتشار كلمة الرب يسوع وتثبيت المسيحين المهزوزين
من خلال المناقشات البنائة التي تسمح او تشترك بهاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

رب المجد يعطيك عطية سمائية ,,,,وعقباااال مليون مشاركة1000000000


----------



## قلم حر (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: تكريـــــم الآخ المحبوب my rock*

بعض النظر عن عدد المشاركات و هو بالحقيقه ضخم جدا !
فأنا أصلا قرأت مشاركات له ( و لغيره أيضا ) , الواحده منها قيمتها الفكريه توازي مئات أو حتى آلاف من المشاركات .
أقول للأخ روك ( و من خلاله لكل من يخدم بالمنتدى ) :
ربنا يبارك خدمتك , و يوجهك دائما و أبدا .


----------



## kajo (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: تكريـــــم الآخ المحبوب my rock*

مبروووووووووووووووووك

وعقبال المشاركه المليون والميت مليون 


ربنا يجعلك سبب بركه ونعمه لاخرين


----------



## Basilius (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: تكريـــــم الآخ المحبوب my rock*

*ألف مبروك استاذي روك *
*10000 مشاركة متميزة باكملها حتى المختصرة التي لا تتعدي كلمتين *

*الله يعطيك من بركتة و نعمتة كتير *
*وربنا يعوضك عوض سمائي و عوض ارضي على محبتك *


----------



## My Rock (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: تكريـــــم الآخ المحبوب my rock*

لا أملك الكلمات الكافية للتعبير عن شكري و تقديري لكل مشاركة بغض النظر عن ترتيبها و تسلسها في هذا الموضوع

أشكركم لأنكم اضفتم معنى و مغزى لهذا الرقم, الذي بنعمة الرب سيصله كثيرين قريبا..

حبيت احتفظ بالرقم ليومين, لذلك لم تروا اي مشاركات مني في اليومين السابقين.

أشكركم من كل القلب, و احب اذكركم, انه بدون وجودكم و مواضيعكم الرائعة  و تواصلكم في المواضيع هو السبب الكبير لما لي من مشاركات و لما للمنتدى ككل ايضا.. خلو بالكم, قربنا نوصل النص مليون.. كله بمجهوداتكم و تواصلكم الرائع

الرب يباركم جميعا

سلام و نعمة


----------



## veronika (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: تكريـــــم الآخ المحبوب my rock*

الف مبروك  ملى روك و عقبال المشاركة الميت مليون و ربنا يخليك منور لنا المنتدى على طول


----------



## monlove (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: تكريـــــم الآخ المحبوب my rock*

*الف مليون مبروك يا روك 
ويارب عقبال العشرين الف 
ولحد المليون 
وربنا يكتر ثمارك التي زرعتها *


----------



## *malk (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: تكريـــــم الآخ المحبوب my rock*

مبروك  مبروك مبرووووووووووووووووووك

و عقبال الميت مليون مشاركة يا روك

وربنا يعوضك عن تعبك فى المنتدى


----------



## ღ.¸¸.ريتا.¸¸.ღ (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: تكريـــــم الآخ المحبوب my rock*

oh my god 
i guess u worked so hard to get that nomber
god bless u
keep it on my brothere 
ALL THE BEST FOR THE BEST:yahoo: :dance:


----------



## الانبا ونس (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: تكريـــــم الآخ المحبوب my rock*

_*الرب يبارك

الرب يتمجد

الرب يكمل

فلنشكر الرب 

كل حين

والف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووك​*_


----------



## challenger (19 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: تكريـــــم الآخ المحبوب my rock*

*حبيبي الغالي عن جد إنت راااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع !

أتمنى من قلبي أن يزيدك الرب من بركاته و يقدس حياتك لخدمته .

فإن دل على شيء هذا الرقم دل على تعب و كفاح و علم و معرفة !

أهنيك من كل قلبي .

يا رب يحميك بإسم يسوع المخلص 
آمين 





ده حفلة عشانك يا غالي .
:ab8:

  :smil5:  :999:  :20: 



*​


----------



## angel eyes (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: تكريـــــم الآخ المحبوب my rock*

:018A1D~146:
الف مبروك لك اخونا المحبوب روك تستاهل اكتر من كدة بكتير 30:
الف مبروك يا احلى ادمين 30::smil11::36_3_19:
ربنا يخليك لينا وللمنتدى الرائع بنعمة الرب يسوع
وميرسي لتويتى على الموضوع وسلامى لكل الاعضاء


----------



## angel eyes (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: تكريـــــم الآخ المحبوب my rock*



angel eyes قال:


> :018A1D~146:
> الف مبروك لك اخونا المحبوب روك تستاهل اكتر من كدة بكتير 30:
> الف مبروك يا احلى ادمين 30::smil11::36_3_19:
> ربنا يخليك لينا وللمنتدى الرائع بنعمة الرب يسوع:Love_Letter_Open:
> وميرسي لاستفانوس على الموضوع وسلامى لكل الاعضاء


...


----------



## s&e (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: تكريـــــم الآخ المحبوب my rock*

*الف مبروك ربنا يكتر المنتدى من الامثلة المُشرفة زى حضرتك

ويقويك على تحمل المسؤلية ..

عقبالنا هههههههههه :t33:*


----------



## جاسى (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: تكريـــــم الآخ المحبوب my rock*

*بجد فعلا كل مشاركه كانت فى صميم المسيحيه ربنل يباركك
والف الفففففف الففففففففففففف مبروك
كمل فى مسيرتك والرب يباركك ويساعدك​*


----------



## @CATHOLIC@ (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: تكريـــــم الآخ المحبوب my rock*



My Rock قال:


> لا أملك الكلمات الكافية للتعبير عن شكري و تقديري لكل مشاركة بغض النظر عن ترتيبها و تسلسها في هذا الموضوع
> 
> أشكركم لأنكم اضفتم معنى و مغزى لهذا الرقم, الذي بنعمة الرب سيصله كثيرين قريبا..
> 
> ...



*الف الف الف مبروك عزيزي

the rock

وانشاء الله توصل للمليون واحنا معاك​*


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: تكريـــــم الآخ المحبوب my rock*

ماي روك عشرين الف مبرووووووووووووك عيني .. انت وردة مال الله و كلش تستاهل 

و لو مو انت فلا يصير منتدى مثل هاذة .. فوكاها محترف بل حماية و الاختراق ههههه بعد شنريد يعني ؟

الله يجثر من امثالك عيوني ههههه 

مرة لخ مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك و الف مبروك العشر تالاف مشاركة  و نشالله يوم ال الي ههههههههه  :t33:


----------



## ينبوع المحبة (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: تكريـــــم الآخ المحبوب my rock*

*الف الف مبروكmy rock

انت شخصية تستاهل كل تقدير و احترام

لانك اج لكل عضو فى المنتدى

ربنا يبارك حياتك و يوفقك فى طريقك​*


----------



## My Rock (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تكريـــــم الآخ المحبوب my rock*

اشكركم من كل القلب...
و المنتدى هو بيكم, و لولا كل واحد فيكم كان طعمه اختلف




عاشقة دجلة قال:


> و لو مو انت فلا يصير منتدى مثل هاذة .. فوكاها محترف بل حماية و الاختراق ههههه بعد شنريد يعني ؟


 
منين جبتي هذه المعلومات؟:fun_oops:


----------



## ماريان مرمر (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تكريـــــم الآخ المحبوب my rock*

الف الف الف مبروك


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: تكريـــــم الآخ المحبوب my rock*

*مليون مبروك يا صخرة اتبنى عليها المنتدى و صخرة تسحق كل من يحاول ان يهاجمه 
عقبال المشاركة المليار يا معالى الباشا​*


----------



## noraa (12 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: تكريـــــم الآخ المحبوب my rock*

الف  الف الف مبرووووووووووووووك ويارب دايما  فى  ذايادة واهتمام بالمنتدى :Love_Mailbox:


----------



## veansea (12 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: تكريـــــم الآخ المحبوب my rock*

الف الف الف ملييييييييييييييييييييييييون مبروك ياروك
وشكرا على كل الوقت اللى اديدهولنا ومساعدتك اللى ساعدينا بيها
وانك كنت لينا الاخ الاكبر 
وربنا يعوض تعبك


----------



## ايرينى جورج (3 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: تكريـــــم الآخ المحبوب my rock*

:yahoo*:مبروك *ايها العبد الامين ادخل الى فرح سيدنا وملكنا يسوع امين :yahoo::Love_Mailbox:


----------



## استفانوس (19 يناير 2008)

*رد على: تكريـــــم الآخ المحبوب my rock*

سلام ونعمة
اشكر كل الاحباء الذين شاركو فرحتنا بالحبيب
* my rock*
وتقدمو بكلمة تهنئة
والرب يبارك الجميع​


----------



## استفانوس (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: تكريـــــم الآخ المحبوب my rock*



Dona Nabil قال:


> بدون كلام روك هو الامان
> حارس المنتدى من زمان
> بيحب يسوع وكله ايمان
> ومننساش الكوبتك كمان
> ...


ايه الكلام الحلو ده
بصراحة لم انتبه الا الان
اشكرك عزيزتي​


----------

